# Need Emergency Help with possibly rejoining Air Force.



## rhanzlikusaf (Sep 23, 2017)

So I got an early separation that was an erroneous enlistment discharge after being in the air force for 7 months, and tearing the labrum in my shoulder while on team for TACP. My re-entry code is 2c. I tried joining the Army in April but the recruiter said "he cant help me" when looking through my hospital records for a second shoulder surgery (which he extended the record release 2 years past the surgery) and saw that I had gone for help with addiction to oxy because I was forced by a parent to do so. I admit a problem and went to rehab and successfully completed treatment and have spent some time on suboxone. My question is, an Air Force recruiter finally answered me and asked me to call her back, and I want to rejoin more than anything in my life, so what and what shouldn't I tell her. Can I get away with waivers, or should I try just not telling certain things? 
I know it sounds scummy that I had a problem and I know I did but I overcame and haven't touched it since, so any comments that aren't solely about how to go about rejoining aren't necessary. 

Thank you.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Sep 23, 2017)

rhanzlikusaf said:


> and saw that I had gone for help with addiction to oxy because I was forced by a parent to do so. I admit a problem and went to rehab and successfully completed treatment and have spent some time on suboxone.





rhanzlikusaf said:


> I know it sounds scummy that I had a problem and I know I did but I overcame and haven't touched it since, so any comments that aren't solely about how to go about rejoining aren't necessary.



Ummm....no, you typed it, we get to comment on it.  Are you really asking someone on this board to advise you that it is a good plan to "just try not telling certain things?" to a recruiter?

I'm earmarking this post so I can remember which thread to come to first as soon as the "hate" function is put back on.


----------



## CDG (Sep 23, 2017)

rhanzlikusaf said:


> So I got an early separation that was an erroneous enlistment discharge after being in the air force for 7 months, and tearing the labrum in my shoulder while on team for TACP. My re-entry code is 2c. I tried joining the Army in April but the recruiter said "he cant help me" when looking through my hospital records for a second shoulder surgery (which he extended the record release 2 years past the surgery) and saw that I had gone for help with addiction to oxy because I was forced by a parent to do so. I admit a problem and went to rehab and successfully completed treatment and have spent some time on suboxone. My question is, an Air Force recruiter finally answered me and asked me to call her back, and I want to rejoin more than anything in my life, so what and what shouldn't I tell her. Can I get away with waivers, or should I try just not telling certain things?
> I know it sounds scummy that I had a problem and I know I did but I overcame and haven't touched it since, so any comments that aren't solely about how to go about rejoining aren't necessary.
> 
> Thank you.



Ok, to start, don't try and dictate to this community what comments you want to see.  No one cares what you want.  The people here will give you honest advice, and if you don't like it, that's too bad.  

You need to be honest with the recruiter.  I hate it when people come on this site asking for us to tell them it's ok to lie.  You're asking the question hoping for validation for a shitty move.  You won't get it here.


----------



## rhanzlikusaf (Sep 23, 2017)

CDG said:


> Ok, to start, don't try and dictate to this community what comments you want to see.  No one cares what you want.  The people here will give you honest advice, and if you don't like it, that's too bad.
> 
> You need to be honest with the recruiter.  I hate it when people come on this site asking for us to tell them it's ok to lie.  You're asking the question hoping for validation for a shitty move.  You won't get it here.


Im used to there being a stigma attached to it, and that's why I made a remark, I know that most of the people on here are of high quality, but I wouldn't put it past a person to just throw hate and being a dick while making no progress.


----------



## rhanzlikusaf (Sep 23, 2017)

Ooh-Rah said:


> Ummm....no, you typed it, we get to comment on it.  Are you really asking someone on this board to advise you that it is a good plan to "just try not telling certain things?" to a recruiter?
> 
> I'm earmarking this post so I can remember which thread to come to first as soon as the "hate" function is put back on.


Im more or less asking if it will get shot down and be a waste of time or if it has been known to get waivers for.


----------



## policemedic (Sep 23, 2017)

Your posts show a number of qualities inconsistent with military service. 

Regardless, if you want back in you have to be completely honest with the recruiter.  If your military career is based on lies then you don’t deserve to wear the uniform. 

Good luck.


----------



## rhanzlikusaf (Sep 23, 2017)

I decided I am going to be honest and hope for the best. Thanks for everyone who answered help.


----------



## RackMaster (Sep 23, 2017)

rhanzlikusaf said:


> I decided I am going to be honest and hope for the best. Thanks for everyone who answered help.



I'm glad you chose the honest route. As  someone with personal and professional experience with addictions; honesty is the best way forward. They should have taught you that in recovery. Now dont be surprised if you are denied entry due to preexisting mental health ilness. Give us an update.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Sep 23, 2017)

rhanzlikusaf said:


> So I got an early separation that was an erroneous enlistment discharge after being in the air force for 7 months, and tearing the labrum in my shoulder while on team for TACP. My re-entry code is 2c. I tried joining the Army in April but the recruiter said "he cant help me" when looking through my hospital records for a second shoulder surgery (which he extended the record release 2 years past the surgery) and saw that I had gone for help with addiction to oxy because I was forced by a parent to do so. I admit a problem and went to rehab and successfully completed treatment and have spent some time on suboxone. My question is, an Air Force recruiter finally answered me and asked me to call her back, and I want to rejoin more than anything in my life, so what and what shouldn't I tell her. Can I get away with waivers, or should I try just not telling certain things?
> I know it sounds scummy that I had a problem and I know I did but I overcame and haven't touched it since, so any comments that aren't solely about how to go about rejoining aren't necessary.
> 
> Thank you.




The most telling part about this whole thing is you are pimping us on "what not to tell the recruiter". Listen to yourself. You are manipulating us into telling you how to manipulate the USAF Recruiter.


I know a lot about addiction medicine. The very wording of "Emergency help" tells me you are pretty impulsive. You are trying to get us to quickly come up with answer that does not exist. That is called manipulation.. If you are trying to skate through by not being honest with the recruiter, you are looking at a hefty fine and maybe even some time in prision for not being completely honest. If you have been through a treatment program and are not being totally honest about everything, whatever "recovery" you think you have is joke right now.

Recovery requires brutal honesty in all your dealings. The things you are saying on forum. The games you have been playing with your TACP status has been nothing more than a joke. You are still lying to us and others. From the day you showed up here you have been playing games with us, and we are not buying your BS. I have to say that your recovey is on anything but solid ground. You need a sponsor, which you should have anyway, and you should be talking with him, not us. This "Emergency Help" request is just more of trying to push us to help you, manipulation. Just stop!

The reality here is that you are a civilian who was injured, had surgery and became addicted to narcotics. Blame who ever you like, you still are the person who was addicted. Once you have that diagnosis, it is life long. The hallmark of addiction is relapse. You are a narcotic addict saying and doing things that sound like your recovery is tenious at best. What makes you think that any branch of the military would take you onboard at this point?

My suggestion is to get in a better place with your recovery. That would be a place where you begin talking honestly to recruiters, and the members of this site. If you have been through a treatment program, you should know how to do that. If you are using again, that has to stop, even if it means another admission to a treatment program. You need to work on your recovery. Trying to manipulate ShadowSpear members is some pretty "stinkin thinkin".

So, stop trying to manipulate ShadowSpear members. Stop playing games with your TACP status. Get your recovery tightened back up, without that you will have trouble getting a job anywhere. If you are using again, stop even if it means treatment again. Use your Google skills to see if a history of narcotic addiction, for any reason, is waiverable in the US Military. I have not looked yet, but I think it is pretty unlikely. Time you do some of your own research, I'm not going to spoon feed you about it. 

You do not have to reply to anything I have just said. If you try to argue with me.....well just don't go there. There really is very little you can say at this point. I am insulted that you came here thinking we would tell you how to lie to the recruiter. You should be ashamed of what you have asked us to tell you.

I do wish you luck.


----------



## rhanzlikusaf (Sep 24, 2017)

Red Flag 1 said:


> The most telling part about this whole thing is you are pimping us on "what not to tell the recruiter". Listen to yourself. You are manipulating us into telling you how to manipulate the USAF Recruiter.
> 
> 
> I know a lot about addiction medicine. The very wording of "Emergency help" tells me you are pretty impulsive. You are trying to get us to quickly come up with answer that does not exist. That is called manipulation.. If you are trying to skate through by not being honest with the recruiter, you are looking at a hefty fine and maybe even some time in prision for not being completely honest. If you have been through a treatment program and are not being totally honest about everything, whatever "recovery" you think you have is joke right now.
> ...


Thank you for the help, I completely understand what your are saying and everything with the TACP status was a misunderstanding and you know that because we have talked about it, I was naive to the point where I didn't understand my own status or title. I would never try to claim I am something im not. I have completed treatment and have been clean, the whole point of this point wasn't lying to a recruiter, but more or less do I need to come out right and say that I have had a problem. I never said anything about lying. I understand and have done more research, and understand that the air force 100% not want me, and im okay with that. The whole point of the "Emergency" aspect of it was because I got a voicemail from a recruiter asking me to give her a call back, and me turning to you guys to see if it is necessary to come outright and say it, or if it when it would come up that it would be able to be waivered. If it came of like I was trying to manipulate anyone then I apologize. All I was asking for was a quick bit of help. Everything you said was true and I have no problem admitting it. I respect you and the members of this site. All of your advice and help has been priceless.


----------



## rhanzlikusaf (Sep 24, 2017)

I'd like to take the time to apologize to anyone I have pissed off, I love reading through threads on this site. To make it public and make it clear to everyone, I never was anything more than an airman for 7 months who got injured and discharged while in Medina training for TACP. Nothing more. If could get vetted and provide documentation I would. If you don't want me on this site anymore I will delete my account and leave. I would like to try and learn from you guys to become a better person. You guys are my heroes, and it has always been a goal of mine to be a part of what protects our country. Again, I'm sorry and I know I have started out on the wrong foot and I just ask for forgiveness. Thank you.


----------



## SaintKP (Sep 24, 2017)

rhanzlikusaf said:


> I'd like to take the time to apologize to anyone I have pissed off, I love reading through threads on this site. To make it public and make it clear to everyone, I never was anything more than an airman for 7 months who got injured and discharged while in Medina training for TACP. Nothing more. If could get vetted and provide documentation I would. If you don't want me on this site anymore I will delete my account and leave. I would like to try and learn from you guys to become a better person. You guys are my heroes, and it has always been a goal of mine to be a part of what protects our country. Again, I'm sorry and I know I have started out on the wrong foot and I just ask for forgiveness. Thank you.




I don't mean to step out of lane here if I am, but as far as I can see no one wants you to leave (yet). However I'd say honesty and integrity are two of the biggest things valued here or atleast I believe so based on my short time on the site so far. Not to mention those are key skills in life as well, and everyone feels as if you violated those two key tenants with the thread and what you are trying to do to your recruiter.

I get it, believe me I do. Pride is a hellacious thing to deal with and can being anyone down because they don't want to deal with the reality if the situation ir be completely honest with themselves. I almost became homeless and no mode of transportation because I was too prideful and didn't want to ask for help from my family. I took a massive hit to my ego having to do that, but it humbled me and helped me grow into a better person as a whole.

Like I said as far as I can tell yeah the core members of the site aren't happy, however they just wanted you to be upfront and honest with them. The truth hurts for a reason but you'll gain respect tenfold for it instead of settling for the comforting lie.



*18 *Pride _goeth_ before destruction, and an haughty spirit before a fall.
*19 *Better _it is to be_ of an humble spirit with the lowly, than to divide the spoil with the proud.


----------



## rhanzlikusaf (Sep 24, 2017)

SaintKP said:


> I don't mean to step out of lane here if I am, but as far as I can see no one wants you to leave (yet). However I'd say honesty and integrity are two of the biggest things valued here or atleast I believe so based on my short time on the site so far. Not to mention those are key skills in life as well, and everyone feels as if you violated those two key tenants with the thread and what you are trying to do to your recruiter.
> 
> I get it, believe me I do. Pride is a hellacious thing to deal with and can being anyone down because they don't want to deal with the reality if the situation ir be completely honest with themselves. I almost became homeless and no mode of transportation because I was too prideful and didn't want to ask for help from my family. I took a massive hit to my ego having to do that, but it humbled me and helped me grow into a better person as a whole.
> 
> ...



You aren't out of line, any and all suggestions are open and welcome and I appreciate your response.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Sep 25, 2017)

I think the OP has been addressed and everyone is on the same page, so I'll close this thread down. If the OP wants to reopen the thread, just PM me.


----------

